# Family Farm Flood of 2012



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, so the Abbotsford Times payed us a visit while sandbagging at my Grandparents so i thought i would post some of there pics. Cheers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch. Good luck with the cleanup.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

put some fish in the water


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Some snakeheads


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol. No snakeheads. but there are fish in there. i was thinking of borrowing my brothers 14ft aluminum boat grabbing my fishing rod and go fishing in the field Lol. Cheers


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

that sucks man, let people know when the clean up is, im sure you'll be able to get a couple local volunteers from here


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry about the flood, I hope the clean up goes well.

Take Care


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Thanks all, i don't think it will be too bad as long as i doesn't get much higher. and there doesn't seem to be much debris in the fields. Cheers


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Aiiyyyeeee! Flooding is not fun. Are your grandparents located in Matsqui Prairie outside the **** there?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Elle said:


> Aiiyyyeeee! Flooding is not fun. Are your grandparents located in Matsqui Prairie outside the **** there?


Hello. yes they are in the prairie on the wrong side. sounds like you know the spot. they been there 70 years. so this is nothing new to us, but sill is a pain in the but. we got the cattle out on Friday and filled and placed around 500 to 600 sand bags. Cheers


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I know the spot. My horse is over in Hatzic.  Hopefully things are drying up there now!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes the water has gone down a bit, hopefully it keeps going down. Cheers


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Sherb graced the front page of the paper with his plaid coat and shovel. Was that Blue Steel or Magnum?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

DBam said:


> Sherb graced the front page of the paper with his plaid coat and shovel. Was that Blue Steel or Magnum?


Hello. ha ha you seen that eh. i was surprised they used that pic, they had a better one with more people working. not sure what you mean by blue steel or magnum ? Cheers


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its a zoolander thing


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

The rain just wont stop this year. So much snow from the mountains.
Good luck with all the clean up.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hope things work out for you folk. That's a nasty situation to be in.


----------

